# positive points to tell husband who doesn't want a cat



## macaulay (Sep 16, 2014)

hi there 
so my previous post was about a cat we were going to pick up today that has a condition called CH - known as a wobbly cat. Sadly the rescue home thinks a home without young kids would be best 

my husband thought this cat would be suited as he knows that he is outnumbered with bringing a cat home, but he doesn't really want one in the house. He was bought round to the idea that this original cat would be easier to manage in that it wouldn't be everywhere!!! 

my little one and i saw a ginger tom today who we can bring home sunday. He is cute and healthy with no problems - great!! 

However, my husband is now saying - i didn't want a cat - its expensive - will incur bills. we've just got a 8 and 3 year old who aren't babies anymore and now a kitten is thrown in 

He is also massively worried about furniture being ruined and ripped up. HELP - he keeps talking to people who are putting more negative things in his head


----------



## macaulay (Sep 16, 2014)

photo attached x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Before I got my cats I had similar concerns and the best bit of advice I was given that its how you interact with the cat that helps to determine how the cat will behave. I have a few scratches on the sofa normally done for attention and I know this as I get dirty looks as they do it. I have always been a dog owner so unfortunately I have sort of turned the cats into dogs. I get greeted at the door, I get lots of cuddles especially when ill and I have one who does a fantastic call to heal across the garden. They aren't that expensive and if you get a good insurance policy you will minimise the risk of bills. I have just claimed £1500 so do speak from experience.

If all that fails tell him "go on you know you really want one" x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A scratching post helps to protect furniture and cats that are allowed outside tend not to scratch furniture anyway. You can get insurance to help cover vet's bills. 
You could tell him that having a cat helps to lower stress


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They lower your blood pressure - so you're less likely to have heart attack if you get stressed?

They won't rip the furniture if you train them and have a scratching post.

They don't cost a huge amount as long as you insure them (its the vet bills that can be horrendous)

I noticed that Pets at Home were doing vaccinations for life for £99 - don't know much about it but that sounds VERY cheap!

They are generally incredibly clean.

They just make you smile when you look at them - releasing happy hormones endorphins.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Providing you get insurance you shouldnt get any surprise bills on top of usual food/litter/toys. And honestly mine have never damaged a single piece of furniture (i recently moved out of a furnished rental property where i lived with one of the cats for over a year and i got a full deposit refund after inspection- no damage to anything.) Give them plenty to scratch (posts, boards etc.) and they should leave the furniture alone.

Kittens are amazing at winning people round, bring him home and let him work his magic 

Gorgous little boy btw


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Cats are amazing pets, they are entertaining, loving, loyal. Your kids would love a kitten.
Expenses: The initial set up, can be a bit costly, vaccinations, neutering, beds, bowls, toys etc. With insurance though vet bills are negligible, apart from boosters. Bearing in mind if a cat breaks a leg you are looking at bills of £1,000+ the cost of insurance is nothing.
I won't lie, they can and do damage the house, I have a scratched sofa arm, scratched banisters and Fingers has ripped some carpet up.
So yes, they can be expensive and yes they do damage things, however I would never be without my cats.
I'm not sure if that helps at all.
That little ginger tom looks very cute though. Shame about the little CH kitten


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just let him know the cat will be yours and you will be caring for it so he wont actually have to do anything with the cat. Most men dont want pets as they think they will have to help.

Cats dont ruin furniture if reasonably stimulated and have other places to scratch ect. And there are three of you in the house willing to keep the cat entertained. 

If all else fails tell him the kids hearts are set on it and they will be devastated if dad then says no :devil:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my cats are outdoor but still scratch the furnitures (they have multiple scratch posts!), they also hunt & bring their victims in so my carpets have blood stains on them, they also get hair everywhere but then I am quite lazy with housework!

Even with insurance they can be expensive depending on the typoe you get, you will be expected to pay a % if you need to claim, you will need to pay regularly for flea/worm treatments & vaccinations.

I am pointing out negatives as these are oftne over looked when people are excited about a new pet but you do need to consider the realities.

I do think you need to have a sit down with your husband & discuss this & ask why he is so worried about these things. Is money very tight? Is it really a big deal if you furniture is scratched? For some people these do matter

There are down sides to having pets & IMO these do need to be carefully considered so the cat/dog doesn't end up being returned to the rescue/breeder


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Just let him know the cat will be yours and you will be caring for it so he wont actually have to do anything with the cat. Most men dont want pets as they think they will have to help.
> 
> Cats dont ruin furniture if reasonably stimulated and have other places to scratch ect. And there are three of you in the house willing to keep the cat entertained.
> 
> If all else fails tell him the kids hearts are set on it and they will be devastated if dad then says no :devil:


Sods law that he will end up loving the cat the most!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Some men are just so..... negative about cats!!! I don't get it really! But I would definitely recommend an adult cat, not a kitten, and one which already is used to going outdoors, one of about 3 years or older, as this cat will most likely do far less damage than an excitable, lively kitten who has to practise hunting skills and is too young to go out yet...! I think the CH kitten would be the opposite of what hubby is expecting to be honest, I know my dad found Treacle a handful at first... but our cats are now mellowing nicely at 2 and 3 years old


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but my cats are outdoor but still scratch the furnitures (they have multiple scratch posts!), they also hunt & bring their victims in so my carpets have blood stains on them, they also get hair everywhere but then I am quite lazy with housework!
> 
> Even with insurance they can be expensive depending on the typoe you get, you will be expected to pay a % if you need to claim, you will need to pay regularly for flea/worm treatments & vaccinations.
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. Go through finances and make sure you have enough to go around, struggling with money and having a pet don't go hand in hand.
I have soft furnishings and carpets that are chewed, been puked on and scratched - with the best will in the world it happens!
I am pretty confident if you do get a kitten your hubby will be besotted and probably spoil it rotten in return, my experience with guys who are reluctant 
Bottom line is just be sure before you take the plunge


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If you want to make sure you can assess a cat's character and habits, go for an adult. Their personality is already fully developed, and if they don't scratch and show social behaviour, they will do so when they are with you.
Even if a cat is kind of reluctant in the rescue, a stable home with loving owners will make them come out of their shell, even if it may take a while...

Added bonus:
Adults that react favourably to children at the rescue, or have been reported to be good with children, will prove to be good companions for your brood. With a kitten you will have to wait and see.

And remember:
kittens will always find a home, the adults are often overlooked because they aren't 'cute' any more. And they will grow into adults anyway. Adults will also have been spayed or neutered, saving you the cost.

A cat is a perfect companion: you don't need to walk them in all weathers like a dog, they can be left alone for a number of hours, and they will teach the children to be gentle and caring. A cat will walk away if it doesn't like the treatment it receives, a dog will grin and bear it. So the educational value of a cat is even greater than of a dog.

And a cat can be such a comfort when you are depressed or sad. My cats have helped me through the loss of both my parents and hubby's parents. I really don't know how I would have managed without their love and their comforting hugs. And when I was young, my cat would always be there for me to cry in his fur when I had been stood up or given a bad time at school. My cat knew all my secrets, even the ones I daren't even write down in my diary.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

My sons are 2.5 and 5.5 years. My husband doesn't like cats, he didn't want a cat.

I gave him a choice, another baby or a cat. We have a cat


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Sods law that he will end up loving the cat the most!


I can confirm this - my friend April has just got a cat (I put her on to it, so I know the tale). SHe told her OH who was saying "No way" that he would just have to "suck it up" - they were getting the cat and they were going for it that afternoon - she'd made arrangements.

All the way there in the car he was ranting on - "We're not getting that sodding cat! I'm telling you now you can forget it - no bliddy chance. They're tying and destructive and cost a bliddy fortune. We're going because I'm not dropping anybody in when you've made arrangements to go, but don't think you're bringing it back because you aren't and you can tell them that straight off" & etc etc etc .

She said as they went into the house, the cat trotted towards him and it was "Oh you're lovely, aren't you! Are you going to come and live with us? You are! Yes, you are!" and now he is the one who sits with the cat snuggled up to him watching telly and sharing a bacon sammich. Whenever she mentions that he didn't want a cat she gets "Well, I didn't think she'd be so pretty" and she hears him talking to her in the kitchen on a morning.

There was a minor terror when April realised that the cat had scratched something expensive - she thought he'd hit the roof, but all that happened was he picked it up, showed it what it had done and said "Who's naughty? You are - you are naughty. (Snuggling cat) Naughty, naughty girl, Baaaaad cat, Bad, bad puss."

It was almost enough to make her sick - if April breaks anything she doesn't get that sort of response . . .


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I can confirm this - my friend April has just got a cat (I put her on to it, so I know the tale). SHe told her OH who was saying "No way" that he would just have to "suck it up" - they were getting the cat and they were going for it that afternoon - she'd made arrangements.
> 
> All the way there in the car he was ranting on - "We're not getting that sodding cat! I'm telling you now you can forget it - no bliddy chance. They're tying and destructive and cost a bliddy fortune. We're going because I'm not dropping anybody in when you've made arrangements to go, but don't think you're bringing it back because you aren't and you can tell them that straight off" & etc etc etc .
> 
> ...


:lol: Yup, sounds about right


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

My OH didn't want a cat either never mind a second cat a year later but I just said oh ssh I'll be the one looking after them anyway and I do. As long as you're prepared to pay for the pet insurance and feed/play with/clean the litter boxes, I don't think your other half can complain.

Some cats will scratch furniture but providing scratching areas and cardboard scratch posts sprayed with catnip/valerian will minimise this. It really depends on the cat though ours have never scratched carpet or furniture but they we're raised that way from kittens and I have cat toys and scratch areas forthwm everywhere which luckily my other half doesn't object to. Throws on the sofa help too as they do use it as a big bouncy castle.

I should point out that my other half is now very much a cat man, he loves them both and gets jealous they give me more affection but then I do everything for them and they're smart enough to know that. 

Goodluck with everything I can't imagine not having a cat in my life as they're such good company.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I can confirm this - my friend April has just got a cat (I put her on to it, so I know the tale). SHe told her OH who was saying "No way" that he would just have to "suck it up" - they were getting the cat and they were going for it that afternoon - she'd made arrangements.
> 
> All the way there in the car he was ranting on - "We're not getting that sodding cat! I'm telling you now you can forget it - no bliddy chance. They're tying and destructive and cost a bliddy fortune. We're going because I'm not dropping anybody in when you've made arrangements to go, but don't think you're bringing it back because you aren't and you can tell them that straight off" & etc etc etc .
> 
> ...


ROFL

Sounds like my dad....

When the neighbours' girl had found a kitten in the street and put it on our balcony 'because we loved cats' the first thing my dad said was: we aren't keeping it!!!!!

An hour later he was on the floor playing with the kitten and snuggling it, and mum and I weren't even allowed to hold it. He was daddy's baby. There was no mention of not keeping him ever again.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I wish I could command the unswerving of adoration from my OH the way the cats do . . . 

. . . and they don't even do the washing up!


----------



## macaulay (Sep 16, 2014)

Also I'm now paranoid after my husband keeps saying that cats can sleep on people's heads for warmth. Smothering kids in their sleep!!


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

There is a great meme out there that says, 'I wanted a cat, my boyfriend didn't want a cat, so we compromised and got a cat.' 

I'm the animal nut in this house but I'm very fortunate in that my dh loves to have animals around, I do 90% of the caring, but he loves them to sit on his lap etc. When we met I had a dog, rats , Gerbils, mice and a tropical fish tank so he knows what I'm like


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

They are daddies babies, yes they are. Come on baby as he lets her clamber over the new sofa.m

I point out the scratches on his beloved new wood floor. Tsk, she only a baby, those kitten claw scratches don't really matter and besides, it's their house as well you know. If people don't like it they don't need to come.

:001_rolleyes: thus is the man who when we were rescuing our first cat was like a bear with a sore head till she actually walked into the hall. Instantly besotted


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

macaulay said:


> Also I'm now paranoid after my husband keeps saying that cats can sleep on people's heads for warmth. Smothering kids in their sleep!!


That is an old wives tale...


----------



## macaulay (Sep 16, 2014)

And my husband says they can sit on kids faces when asleep as it's warm!!


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I can speak from personal experience. My husband was very much opposed to getting another cat after about ten years of a catless home, so I got two! He adores them both and I often hear him chatting to them when he thinks I'm not listening, but then I have to emphasise that he is a cat lover and his concern was that the cats would outlive us. I have taken care of that problem but I won't bore you with the details here. 

My other personal experience is of my daughter-in-law and son, whose little dog had to be pts recently due to incurable health problems. My son adored the little dog and refused to consider having a kitten. He actually referred to cats as "vermin". My daugher-in-law went ahead and got little Snowball anyway in the hope that he would come round. This is not a course of action I would recommend as it could turn out very badly for the kitten, but little Snowball targetted my son as if she knew who needed to be won over, and now she is riding around on his shoulders, sleeping on his chest and generally turning him into her devoted slave. Again I emphasise that it's not a recommended course of action but it worked in this case.

I have to say they are expensive little luxuries but then I consider them my hobby and spend far too much on them half of which is really not necessary. Zooplus must be paying out dividends to their shareholders since I came along . They are insured against vet bills which would be the biggest expense if things were to go wrong.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, they might sit where it is warm, but your children are old enough to wake up and push the cats off IF that ever did happen, or just don't let the cats their rooms while they sleep!
I certainly won't get rid of mine if I have another baby, but i wouldn't let them sleep in the cot with them either!
It's a shame, but you do have to be the same page getting any pet really, but I believe a pet makes a house a home and children benefit massively from having them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

macaulay said:


> And my husband says they can sit on kids faces when asleep as it's warm!!


Old wives tale but if it really concerns him that much you don't allow cats to sleep with your children.
Time for my favourite photo of one of my kittens with my youngest grandson (who is now almost five but a baby of nine months in the photo)


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My cats always find somewhere much more comfortable than my head to sleep. They normally take the double bed in the spare room


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It's fine for older kids like yours as they are old enough to react if a cat sleeps on them it's only dangerous if a Baby is left alone with one which might get in the cot and the baby is too young to be able to push the cat off. I am often woken up by a hefty Jumpy Wumpkin trying to sit on my face. But I always manage to redirect him to my chest lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sneaked into cat chat 

I have a dog that my hubby didn't want, who he now dotes on. 

Before that we had our cat. She was 6 months old when we got her (before children), she taught my son how to treat cats, she taught my daughter too. They were both upset when she passed away aged nearly 15. 

It takes an adjustment for the whole family but the joys are immense. My children (now teens) still talk about her, all other cats are measured against her. They ask if we will have another. My husband adored her too, he took a while to take to her but she wormed her way into his heart with the little things she did. 

I miss her so much.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I can confirm this - my friend April has just got a cat (I put her on to it, so I know the tale). SHe told her OH who was saying "No way" that he would just have to "suck it up" - they were getting the cat and they were going for it that afternoon - she'd made arrangements.
> 
> All the way there in the car he was ranting on - "We're not getting that sodding cat! I'm telling you now you can forget it - no bliddy chance. They're tying and destructive and cost a bliddy fortune. We're going because I'm not dropping anybody in when you've made arrangements to go, but don't think you're bringing it back because you aren't and you can tell them that straight off" & etc etc etc .
> 
> ...


My OH was the same when we got our first puppy

men .......


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Old wives tale but if it really concerns him that much you don't allow cats to sleep with your children.
> Time for my favourite photo of one of my kittens with my youngest grandson (who is now almost five but a baby of nine months in the photo)


This is probably the most adorable photo I have ever seen!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

We had the opposite problem, it was me who didn't want the cat. It wasn't long before I realised that anyone who hasn't had a cat is missing out! 
I can't wait for some day in the future when I can move so I have space for more


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We had 2 older cats and my O/H didn't want another cat in case they upset them. I probably shouldn't tell you this but, I waited til he'd gone away for a few days with work..then I got Huck. I had 3 days to integrate him with ours before O/H came home. 

He walked in and spotted Huck, tried to be furious with me (scruffy little scrap of a thing, what were you thinking of, and HOW MUCH? were his nice words...) and Huck promptly jumped in his suitcase and started to play! I caught them half an hour later snoozing together on the sofa...

He will actually admit now it was the best thing I ever did and yet he was totally against it...


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

As has already been said, if you want to guarantee personality, go for an adult. Of all the cats we have had, hubby is always the the one who gets the cuddles and I do all the jobs: litter changes, grooming, feeding, fleaing and worming. We wouldn't have it any other way as Daisy has a good long cuddle with me on an evening and always gets on my side of the bed. Just to say. Daisy is 8 and was a home to home rescue and my children are 5 and 4. She does not go to bed with the kids nor does she drape herself on their knees but she will butt them with her head for a stroke whereas if hubby or I ignore her, she digs her claws in until we submit!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't be bringing an animal into the house when my partner was so clearly against it.

Whatever kind of cat you get, it will impact on the life of everyone in the house and I think it would be better to agree to delay it until your OH is fully on board.

By all means gather any supporting evidence/anecdotes you can come up with and inform him, but I wouldn't impose a cat upon him. 

It took me a couple of years to persuade my OH to have a dog. He was totally against it to begin with and then slowly came round to the idea. Eventually, he got to the point where it was basically his suggestion to go ahead. 

Unless your partner is fully on board with the idea I would say wait. IMO an animal is for life - so it's a huge commitment and not one I would force on someone else.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My Husband had never a as much as a goldfish for a pet when he was a child, so he didn't really want a cat.
I had everything as a child accept a Dog. So the thoughts of never having another cat was too much for me
So when my friend's cat had kittens I asked her to save one for me and I told Hubby that she can't find a home for one of them.
We went round to see her and came home with the kitten:thumbup:
A very cunning plan had worked
We have never been without a cat/ cats since.
Hubby loves them all so much.

As for Children having pets I think is a very good thing. It shows them how to look after and care for pets and how to respect them.

There will be one out there for you and it will make your family complete


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish your husband was more on board about having a cat but I wouldn't get one if he is so against it.

They do scratch the furniture (even with a scratching post) and it's very difficult to stop them. You can use water spray (I do this with our kitten) but if they are in one of their hyper moods they just dive around like crazy scratching everything in sight!

As others have said, have you considered an adult cat. Try and get your husband along to have a look you never know he may fall in love with one of them.


----------



## macaulay (Sep 16, 2014)

Also do you recommend a litter tray with a lid or not??

How long do you keep the kitten in one room until he has full range?


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

I love litter trays with lids as the mess is minimised as my 2 monsters do have a good go at it sometimes lol. I never confined my 2 MC's to a room when I first got them, they had the run of the house. They were afraid and hid a bit but that only lasted a day and they explored at night when I was asleep.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Old wives tale but if it really concerns him that much you don't allow cats to sleep with your children.
> Time for my favourite photo of one of my kittens with my youngest grandson (who is now almost five but a baby of nine months in the photo)


This is SO gorgeous!

My little Beatrice is being spayed today and I really miss her .


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be bringing an animal into the house when my partner was so clearly against it.
> 
> Whatever kind of cat you get, it will impact on the life of everyone in the house and I think it would be better to agree to delay it until your OH is fully on board.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a party pooper, but I do agree with this.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper, but I do agree with this.


I have been giving it some thought and although I can't help feeling the OP's OH will probably be fine once the kitten is there but it such a big decision that will affect everyone and I would hate to think that once the novelty wears off for the kids of owning a kitten that might be when the problems will start. Just not sure about this one. 
To the OP do you feel confident that the kitten won't be pushed aside after a few months? I have see this happen only too often. Sorry I do not intend to offend just wondering if you have done a bit of soul searching before you commit yourself.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I have been giving it some thought and although I can't help feeling the OP's OH will probably be fine once the kitten is there but it such a big decision that will affect everyone and I would hate to think that once the novelty wears off for the kids of owning a kitten that might be when the problems will start. Just not sure about this one.
> To the OP do you feel confident that the kitten won't be pushed aside after a few months? I have see this happen only too often. Sorry I do not intend to offend just wondering if you have done a bit of soul searching before you commit yourself.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I don't give my two boosters, and fortunately (touch wood) vet visits are rare, so in that department they're not expensive for me.
Food with the fact I need hairball formular dry food, is probably the most expense incurred, along with flea stuff as my female tends to be allergic so I'm on top of them.
But apart from that, they're nice independent creatures you can leave in the house to sleep whilst I work full time and they wake up ready for me to see them when I get home. I'll never be without a cat.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

macaulay said:


> Also I'm now paranoid after my husband keeps saying that cats can sleep on people's heads for warmth. Smothering kids in their sleep!!


In winter, one of ours slept on m head - but by that I mean between the top of my head and the bead head - not on my face. Unless it was a very small baby I doubt you'd need to worry, and if it was a very small baby I doubt you'd let the cat into bed with in anyway!

My kids have slept with cats, dogs, and on one occasion a rabbit, and I haven't managed to suffocate any of them yet. (I don't recommend rabbits as bed partners - it was snuck in by my son on a cold night, and pee'd all over the bed in addition to digging a hole in the pillow and hauling the stuffing out . . . )


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Old wives tale but if it really concerns him that much you don't allow cats to sleep with your children.
> Time for my favourite photo of one of my kittens with my youngest grandson (who is now almost five but a baby of nine months in the photo)


How gorgeous is that photo! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I've been dating a really nice chap for a few weeks/3 months-ish who clearly is a dog person not a cat one. 
He seems to be coping with the thought that I have a cat, really doesn t seem excited about that but I trust in Oleg's sweet ways to charm him when he meets him 

"A cat" is just a concept, he s got to meet the character in flesh.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you have met someone nice but if he doesn't like Oleg there's one thing you could do... Show him the door! Lol! X:biggrin:


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Glad to hear you have met someone nice but if he doesn't like Oleg there's one thing you could do... Show him the door! Lol! X:biggrin:


He'll just have to like Oleg!
We'll just work on that as the charms team.
Mind you a couple of days ago I was telling him about Oleg's favourite toy, a long ribbon, and how he plays with it and he smiled kind of tenderly.
The last time a cat had been mentionned, it had been him saying with a frown that he suspected the cats in his area of eating his garden strawberries, to which I replied cats don't eat strawberries, he didn't look convinced. The following weekend we went to the open day of a local farm, where we were told their ducks had escaped from their pen and eaten their strawberries. Of course I highlighted the fact it wasn t the farm cats that did it but the ducks!  He said "urmh, perhaps there are ducks in my neighbourhood."


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Glad to hear you have met someone nice but if he doesn't like Oleg there's one thing you could do... Show him the door! Lol! X:biggrin:


When I was dating - an awfully long time ago  - if I found out the guy didn't like cats or was indifferent about them - that was it - they just weren't for me. I always made it clear I would be having a cat/cats in my life so they had to be on board.

Actually I think I turned a few (of the now) exes from nice potential cat companions, to crazy cat men lol :thumbup: They have their own now


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Ely01 said:


> The last time a cat had been mentionned, it had been him saying with a frown that he suspected the cats in his area of eating his garden strawberries, to which I replied cats don't eat strawberries, he didn't look convinced.


You're so tactful. I would have said, "WTF would cats want to eat strawberries for? They're obligate carnivores."


----------



## macaulay (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks guys for all your comments, you're wonderful 
can i also ask - do i need to buy a collar before picking him up tomorrow?? x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

A collar is quite a hot debate some people have them others have quite strong views against using them. Mine have them on when in the garden but not in the house. I would say don't rush out and get one and do a bit of reading up to see whether you think you want to put a collar on or not.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lulubel said:


> You're so tactful. I would have said, "WTF would cats want to eat strawberries for? They're obligate carnivores."


Can you tell my Georgie that as he loves strawberries & blackberries


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KCTT said:


> A collar is quite a hot debate some people have them others have quite strong views against using them. Mine have them on when in the garden but not in the house. I would say don't rush out and get one and do a bit of reading up to see whether you think you want to put a collar on or not.


I feel the use of collars is from past experiences! I have never had an issue with any of my cats and they have all worn collars, however others have had bad experiences and refuse to use them...personal choice. Breakaway collars are the only type that I feel are safe.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree and I use collars on mine when out of the house and have never had issues. I quite like that when they are being tinkers and refusing to come in I can hear them even when I can't see them. I use one from Pets at Home that you just have to look at for it to release.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I agree and I use collars on mine when out of the house and have never had issues. I quite like that when they are being tinkers and refusing to come in I can hear them even when I can't see them. I use one from Pets at Home that you just have to look at for it to release.


I always check the release mechanisms to check they breakaway easily! Yep the bell is a godsend even inside the house!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> When I was dating - an awfully long time ago  - if I found out the guy didn't like cats or was indifferent about them - that was it - they just weren't for me. I always made it clear I would be having a cat/cats in my life so they had to be on board.
> 
> Actually I think I turned a few (of the now) exes from nice potential cat companions, to crazy cat men lol :thumbup: They have their own now


Whereas I'm not a real cat lady, I adopted Oleg recently but had not needed/particularly wanted a pet till just a little while before I started looking into the matter. But now he's here and I love him to bits so now he's part of the kit!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

macaulay said:


> thanks guys for all your comments, you're wonderful
> can i also ask - do i need to buy a collar before picking him up tomorrow?? x


I see he is being picked up


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Ted has a collar its a rogz one with a very quick release &#128512;


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't like cats, he said....

We are not getting a cat, he said....

Don't expect me to like it, he said....










Awww good slave


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Hehe they have a way of making you just love them &#128149;


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> Can you tell my Georgie that as he loves strawberries & blackberries


Hector loves strawberries too! I have to shut him out the room if I'm eating them, he has such a sweet tooth!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Cat's are the best


----------

